
Nonprofit extension removes the gap between users' interactions of any website - leocunha11
https://joinvitri.com
======
offtopicWeirdo
I hope this project gets more users, seems a nice tool but need a user base to
work

------
jsonKiller
This is nice, great idea for a chrome extension

~~~
leocunha11
I agree, only bad thing is that this is pretty new and with no users

